

Apple posts WWDC2011 session videos - st3fan
http://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2011/

======
cageface
I consider these to be the real value of my $99 developer fee. The talks from
last year were outstanding.

~~~
Entaroadun
Registering a developer account is free.

~~~
cageface
I know I just assume that this is one of the things supported by that fee.
These conferences can't be cheap to put together.

~~~
atlbeer
They aren't cheap to attend either

~~~
smackfu
And they sell out fast since they keep them so small.

~~~
ugh
So small?!

~~~
smackfu
Well, they sold out ~5000 tickets in 12 hours. True, that's not small, but
clearly there's more demand than they are providing for and a lot of
developers got left out. It's the same size as Google I/O for comparison.

Splitting off OS X from iOS would probably help a bit but Apple won't do it.

~~~
augustl
The last couple of years, Steve has said that he's sorry he can't find a
bigger venue. Perhaps that's the problem? Which venue could the conference use
to support more attendees?

~~~
masklinn
And then there's the problem of keeping the ratio of apple engineers constant
to not lower the value of the conference (which is part simple knowledge and
part direct access to Apple engineers) for attendees.

------
fullsailor
"You need to use Safari to view this video." Grr.

~~~
melling
Since you also need a Mac to develop for iOS, they probably assume you have
it. Can you download Safari for Windows to watch?

~~~
ugh
Sure, you can download Safari for Windows. The page mentions that you need OS
X, though. I don’t know what’s up with that and whether that’s actually true.
As far as I know installing Safari on Windows also installs QuickTime, so all
the necessary components (see below) seem to be there. (If all else fails you
are still be able to download the videos inside iTunes on Windows and OS X.)

That browser limitation just doesn’t seem necessary, though. Apple is using
the standard video tag, that should work in many modern browsers – but they
are using a .mov container for whatever reason. Apple is realistically not
going to use Ogg Theora or WebM but they at least could not put their h.264
videos inside QuickTime containers.

Even if they insist on using a .mov container it is possible to view those
files in, for example, Chrome. Apple, in fact, does just that on their public
facing pages (a current example: <http://www.apple.com/macosx/whats-
new/#video-lion>). Same markup, same type of file, and it all works in Chrome
(and maybe even other browsers).

It just makes no sense.

~~~
trezor
Except Apple is a hardware-company who wants you to buy a Mac and will use
every occasion they can find to try to push you towards that goal.

They once almost had me, but when I found that the MBP with "similar" specs to
my Dell (half-size SSD, Core2 instead of Core i5, no full-HD display unless I
got the BIG clunky models, no built-in 3G what so ever, etc etc) cost almost
100% more, I decided "fuck no".

I've had an iPhone, but I'm still not infected with the Mac-disease. Thank
god. It seems to get expensive quickly.

And with that kind of markup (almost 100% for inferior stuff !?!?) it makes
very much sense that they want you to buy their hardware.

Edit: I know you guys love your Macs. I don't care. My point is that Apple has
insane margins on their sales which noone else has. In that regard, them
trying to push sales as much as possible shouldn't be a considered a "troll-
comment", like the voting so far seems to indicate. Jeez.

~~~
rimantas
Why no specific model number? AFAIK, Dell's Adamo with "similar" specs to MBA
ended up being more expensive than Macbook Air.

~~~
trezor
Really. Mentioning model number wouldn't really be much use, but here is what
I have now: A Dell Studio XPS Laptop with 256GB SSD, 4GB ram, 2.4GHz Core i5
dual-core CPU, 15.6" 1920x1080 LED display, built-in bluetooth, 802.11n wifi
and the _very important_ 3G module.

The MBP offer I got for a 70% higher price was: 128GB SSD, 4GB ram, 2.4GHz
Core2 Duo CPU, a sub-HD LCD display. For full HD I had to go almost up to an
almost 20" "laptop". Wth. And it still wouldn't be a LED-screen. Built-in 3G
module is not an option and I would be forced to carry around a stupid dongle
for internet access. Screw that.

Anyway: The MBP has 1. better casing, 2. an inferior last-gen CPU, 3. an
inferior capacity drive, 4. no built-in 3G option, 5. an inferior low-
contrast, low-DPI screen. And it costs 70% more. I'm not paying that much for
better casing and ability to run OSX in a supported state. No way.

* The current MBP lineup now may be different but that was what I was offered when I went out shopping and ended up with this laptop. The price difference is very, very clear. The MBP is only an option for those already bitten by Mac-addiction.

Just to be upfront about the prices offered: The Dell-option just below 14000
NOK (Google it). The Apple-option: slightly above 23000 NOK. Not even a real
question at that point.

------
smackfu
They also have the slides up in PDF format, if you don't want to watch the
videos, or just want to skim.

(Caveat: Some of the slides are very screwed up though either due to the iPad
or the Keynote conversion process. Overlapping unreadable text and such.)

------
tejaswiy
Can someone recommend any particularly awesome ones?

------
_pius
Has anyone been able to find the sample code to go with these?

~~~
ryannielsen
You'll find sample code in the iOS and Mac Developer Libraries. The prerelease
libraries can be found at:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/navigation...](http://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/navigation/)

[http://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/navigation...](http://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/navigation/)

(Drop the "/prerelease" to get the publicly available, non-NDAd libraries.)

~~~
_pius
Thanks, but I was actually thinking of the package of sample code specifically
for the demos in the videos, rather than the general sample code collection.
For last year's videos you could actually download an image containing the
code for all of the demos.

------
kkowalczyk
I think it's great and a big improvement over what used to happen (you had to
either attend WWDC or pay astronomical amounts of money) but I still don't get
why Apple insists on putting any kind of barrier between developers and
information on how to develop on Apple's platform.

Microsoft makes the talks from their conferences, like PDC, freely available
few days after the conference.

Google goes even further by live streaming some of the talks (as in this
year's Google I/O conference).

Apple can't seem to break free from their "top secret, control freak" approach
even when it doesn't seem to make any sense.

~~~
spicyj
What do you mean? All of the WWDC videos are available for free today, less
than two weeks after the end of the conference.

~~~
kkowalczyk
They are not freely available as in: first you have to register with Apple as
a developer and you can only view them after you log in with your developer
account.

I'm not even sure if they are free. There used to be a way to become register
developer for free, at the lowest tier, but didn't Apple change the rules in
the last year or so and you have to pay $99/year for mac developer program and
$99/year for iOS developer program, so to access all the videos you actually
have to pay $200/year?

~~~
spicyj
Yes, it's terrible that Apple wants you to register for free to download the
videos about developing for their platforms from their site; they owe it to
you to provide the videos without a login, which is indeed free.

All of the videos are available without paying Apple anything.

